# Canning Bulk Pickles



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a silly question, but has anyone ever bought Bulk Pickles and re-canned them in smaller jars???? Does it work? Would they be mushy?


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I would not suggest it. Chances are that they would loose texture. However, pickle barrels were popular for years and years. A huge barrel of pickles would last for a year (probably longer) with people reaching in and grabbing one every now and then. So, my suggestion is to just keep that big old jar in the fridge and grab from it when ever you want!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree, keep in the fridge. Recanning any commercial food is not recommended. 
They will keep a long time in the fridge.


----------

